# Working on a ranch in Oz?



## Alizee (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi there!

I’m a 28 year old living in London and I plan to move to Oz on the Working Holiday visa in April.

I know that to apply for a second one you need to work at least 3 months on a farm or something similar. I want to do that right away to be done with it and then really enjoy the rest of my time there 

I’m not really interested in picking fruits for 3 months so would like to experience the ranch experience. Don’t really have work experience with farm animals (except if you count my mum’s chickens and goats) but love taking care of horses. 

I was wondering if any of you have worked on a ranch already? If yes what kind of advice could you give me to find a work on a farm? What should I know? Where should I look? How long in advance should I contact job posters?

I see a lot of companies offering some kind of ranch training for at least £1,000 and promising to find you a work placement on a ranch after the training but don’t really know what they’re worth? Anyone experienced them before? Is it worth it? 

Thanks for any help in advance 
Alizee


----------



## Black Duck (Jan 26, 2017)

I don't have experience working for them, but just to give you a few tips...

We call them stations, not ranches. So you're looking to contact station owners, they're also known as pastoralists and sometimes graziers. The kind of work you're looking for is jackaroo or jillaroo (depending on whether you're a boy or girl). Some of them need caretakers especially in Summer when they take holidays (because it can be unbearably hot). And sometimes they need a governess if they have small children. But on the whole they're cautious about employing people they don't know as inexperienced people often can't get used to the conditions on a station and don't stay long.

The WA Pastoralists and Graziers Association website has links to an employment agent they recommend to their members. You could try them as a start.

Sorry I don't really know much, but at least this might get you started.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Re the money to the farm route.

I have had a few accuaintences that have done this, they had a positive experience and were found further work. As always when paying an organisation to do something make sure they are reputable.

These types of company tend to teach you basic fencing, stockwork and machine operation.

What do you need to know - just remember farming isn't an easy nor a safe occupation, you want credible training and a decent station owner that's got your interests at heart. Seriously, 2 tonnes of heifer pushing you into a cattle yard fence doesn't have a great outcome. Quads are easy too roll over. And it's best not to touch any machinery if you ain't operating it, hydraulic feed our carts will happily remove your arm before they stop...if you get out of a tractor, turn it off unless you know exactly what your doing....not trying to put you off but seriously you want someone that will give you a good introduction to farming, not someone looking for cheap labour. If push comes to shove fruit picking isn't too bad an option, it pays enough to live on and you establish great bonds with other backpackers.

I know there used to be a fair few advertisements on gumtree for that kind of work.

I would also advise that you get your own transport and drive to any station yourself, the last thing you want is to fall out with a station owner and be stranded in the middle of nowhere...it happens.

For the record £1,000 is steep in comparison to what I saw advertised in the hostels 2 years ago...

Hope that helps a little, sorry the reply is quite fragmented but I did it on a phone and as such was trying to remember what you asked!

An ex farmer (livestock) and backpacker .


----------

